# longitudinal 2.5l?



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Who's done it, I remember mentions of one going into a B7 A4. Questions are what was done for motor mounts, and say it was gonna be rwd what transmission would one use?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Everything is a pain. The drivers side motor mount especially. The oil pump is also going to hit the subframe. 

It can be done, like anything- it's just going to take liberal application of greenbacks.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Everything is a pain. The drivers side motor mount especially. The oil pump is also going to hit the subframe.
> 
> It can be done, like anything- it's just going to take liberal application of greenbacks.


I just remember seeing someone mention it. I don't see how it would work, as how you would be able to securely place the engine. My 90' 240 needing a new motor and my dad saying out the spare 2.5 I have in it hot me thinking.. By no means do o want to swap on a 2.5. Just made this thread as a general question. Taking a transverse engine and putting it longitudinal doesn't seem feaseable in something like a 240, s2000, or even a Audi.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

And to the guy that said he's putting one into a B7, pleas chime in. :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks Pat for the pms :beer: 

Sold it a few days ago, but basically had this 










The previous owner swapped in a ka24de that had a crap n/a build with cheap high comp pistons which cracked the ring landings.

Question came from seeing this:
http://www.vr6swap.com/transmission...nfiniti-g35-6-speed-transmission-adapter.html

Which basically is a shop in Florida selling adapter plates to run a VR6 longitudinal in a 240sx, or 350z using the 350z transmission, modified 350z flywheel, 350z starter. As we know the 2004 R32 trans will fit the 2.5 with grinding down the one edge. So this adapter plate should have fit the 2.5 


















If I would have wanted to do such a swap putting a 2.5 ecu, cluster, and wiring harness wouldn't have been too big a deal as this: 










So only worry would have been the mounts, which Pat filled me in on, and I'm curious to see what vr6swap.com did for mounts on the 3.2l.

Sold the 240 the other day for 3k, still a good place to have the info in case someone wants a cheap unusual swap for their rwd beater. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

kevin splits said:


> As we know the 2004 R32 trans will fit the 2.5 with grinding down the one edge.


The R32 trans will not fit with the 2.5l it is a different bolt pattern. 4 cyl and 5 cyl are the same but the 6 cyl is different.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The R32 trans will not fit with the 2.5l it is a different bolt pattern. 4 cyl and 5 cyl are the same but the 6 cyl is different.


Really? Ok so how does one go about putting a manual trans r32 powertrain on a 2.5l cars?

I've seen it done many times. I always assumed they used mk4 r32 trans and everything else


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vr6-kamil said:


> Really? Ok so how does one go about putting a manual trans r32 powertrain on a 2.5l cars?
> 
> I've seen it done many times. I always assumed they used mk4 r32 trans and everything else


Same here, that's what I thought. But after research or Google seems like a manual trans out of a TT is used, so a Golf R trans should work too. Cool thing with that plate is they finally got back to me and said they can make the plate for all VW motors as well as flywheel.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Correct, it's a TT transmission.


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*1984 audi 4000*

Working on one in my 4kq. I'm about 70% done.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

So a TT Quattro trans is different that mk4 r32? I'm assuming gearing is different too than


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

The bellhousing bolt pattern is different.


----------

